# How to build split tank



## danlightbulb (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi,

Building this split is turning into a nightmare.

The 30x12x15 tank I currently have has 2 glass 'ledges' which run along the length either side at the top, which the aquarium lid, or in my case the tank topper, sits on. I had planned to make a mesh lid with a middle piece dropping down into the tank for the split but that won't now work because of these ledges.

So how can I build it?

Thanks


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Can you remove the ledges at all ?


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

Apart from removing the shelves, you will probably be better just using a storage tub. Either that or use the tank part of your old Gerbilarium and just make a lid. 3 foot is a bit big for a split anyway.


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

You can't have the mesh divide attached to the lid, as you need the divide in place when you take the lid off when you swap the gerbils between the sides 3 times a day. If the shelves are difficult to work around, use your plain 2.5 ft tank, you'll have to glue the divide to the sides of the tank with non-toxic silicone aquarium sealant. You would need to build a frame and mesh that to use as a lid instead of the topper. Make sure it's well attached, and not lose enough for the gerbils to climb up the divide and squeeze under the lid, they're nifty little creatures.

ETA, as Gerbilnik mentioned, a storage box might be better for this, as it will only be unsightly in your living room for 2 weeks, and it's much more flexible.


----------



## danlightbulb (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi,

This is the current 2.5 ft (30 inch) tank that I'm referring to. It has 2 ledges along the top where the aquarium lid (in my case the topper) sits on. This is stopping me making a divider than can be dropped in from the top.

I don't want to remove the ledges because then if I ever want to reuse the topper on this tank it won't have anything to sit on.

I can't buy another box its cost enough buying the new tank and materials to make the split and new mesh lid for the old tank.

Will I be ok with a single layer of mesh or do I need 2 layers? I bought 6 mm mesh.

However I make the divider I need to be able to attach 2 water bottles to it, one for each side.

Also a question about how I order things:

The lone gerbil is still living in his old tank with topper. I can't fully make the split tank without taking him out, and the only place I have to put him is the new tank. Do I do this, make the split, put him back, then buy the new gerbils? Or do I wait on making the split until I have the new gerbils then do it all at once?


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm currently doing a split with two of my boys. I made a divider by making a wooden frame, gluing it together and then masking taping mesh onto both sides. It's then taped into the middle of my 2ft tank. Tape isn't the best method for fixing as it can be chewed but so far both boys have been pretty good and only had a little nibble. I check it carefully at each swap over and have only had to replace a couple of bits so far.

Ideally you want to have two layers of mesh to start with and remove one after a couple of days. My mesh is slightly larger (I think it's 13mm) so they can now get their noses through and groom a little bit.

I'm not sure if anyone has mentioned but it's a good idea to quarantine any new gerbils before you start the intro in case the stress of a new environment bring out any underlying infections etc. Sounds like you are a bit pushed for space to do that but just thought I'd mention it.

A couple of pics of my split (my tank also has a small ledge round the top - the divide slots underneath it. In the girls tank I removed the glass ledges - you could always re-attach them with aquarium sealant when you've finished the split)



















Meeting through the mesh the first time:


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh and I forgot to say, my water bottles are attached to the mesh lid - easier if you have a water bottle with a hook on the top, but not impossible without.


----------



## danlightbulb (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks I could do the same with masking tape.

What about the order of things?

Thanks.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

danlightbulb said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is the current 2.5 ft (30 inch) tank that I'm referring to. It has 2 ledges along the top where the aquarium lid (in my case the topper) sits on. This is stopping me making a divider than can be dropped in from the top.
> 
> ...


YOu can just make the split to fit under the ledge then. Turn it sideways to get it into the tank and then fit underneath it.

If the Gerbils can't get to each other through the mesh ie able to bite each other then you will just need one layer. Otherwise, you will need two. Ensure you make the split to be able to be taken in and out incase of any problems - don't make it a permanent fixture.

You can put the gerbil into the new tank while you make the split in the other one. You can't really do it when the pups arrive because they will need to be kept apart for the very least a week for quarantine before doing the introduction.


----------



## danlightbulb (Jun 1, 2013)

No luck finding breeder pups yet so might have to be pet shop animals.


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

It's worth checking your local rescues and the adoption section in [email protected] before you buy from a pet shop.

And in your situation I'd probably put your existing gerb in the bigger tank, make the split divider now and just keep it to hand. Then when you find your new gerbs quarantine them in the smaller tank. Once you're ready to start the intro, stick new gerbils in a box for half an hour while you scrub out the tank and set up the divider then put all gerbils back in.

Good luck!


----------



## danlightbulb (Jun 1, 2013)

Checked in pets at home.

Wouldn't know how to even find a local rescue centre, and in any case Ive bought the bigger tank now so I could get 2 new ones to make 3 in total.

If i put the existing gerbil in the large tank now, then I'd have to completely empty it again when the new ones are due to go in it (after the intro)?? If so then I'd be wasting a huge amount of substrate for only a short duration, unless I only put a bit in.


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

Keep checking, they tend to have gerbils going in and out of their adoption centre quite often in my experience. The right gerbil(s) are out there  Keep an eye out on preloved, gumtree etc as well. Or GerbilNik might be able to help you find a rescue in your area, she is the expert 

As far as substrate goes, I will let you in to a secret. With the exception of wood shavings for my split, I don't buy bedding for my gerbils at all. I give them all my junk mail (scrunch it up) and boxes, loo rolls etc. They chew it up and make their own substrate. This does mean that when I do a full tank clean out they don't have much digging space for a week or so until they make more, but they climb around in the scrunched up paper instead. And I don't fully empty the tank very often anyway, more usually just empty some of it out when they run out of headroom. The chewed up paper holds together really well for making tunnels. I will try to take a pic of my girls' tank later to show you what I mean (the boys are in a split so they only have a thin layer of woodshavings at the moment anyway) but you don't need to spend a fortune on substrate. Other people also use shredded office paper etc - I just let my gerbils be the shredders


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

danlightbulb said:


> Checked in pets at home.
> 
> Wouldn't know how to even find a local rescue centre, and in any case Ive bought the bigger tank now so I could get 2 new ones to make 3 in total.
> 
> If i put the existing gerbil in the large tank now, then I'd have to completely empty it again when the new ones are due to go in it (after the intro)?? If so then I'd be wasting a huge amount of substrate for only a short duration, unless I only put a bit in.


Just put the substrate thats already in the tank with the single into the bigger tank and add a bit of new stuff in - that way it wont be wasted and means the lone Gerbil can still have deep substrate to dig in.


----------



## danlightbulb (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for help so far.

Ive had good news, found some baby males on pets4homes, I collect them tomorrow night. The new gerbils are 7 to 8 weeks old and have been living with another 2 adult males for the last week. Do I still need to quarantine?

Current gerbil has been (temporarily) rehoused:



















And split tank is ready:










Anything else I need to consider?

Thanks


----------

